# Duckman



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a linkto one episode.

It's about this duck who's a PI who makes problems rather than solves them, and usually has these long rants and says things like "Tough titmice" and "What the hell are you staring at?"


So, have any of you watched it?


----------

